# Main reason for owning music equipment? poll



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

*Diagnostic assessment of what brings us here*. What is your main motivation for owning music equipment? What was the initial / primary reason?

_My suggested method of conducting this thread. Not mandatory, but I feel like it would be a nice way to organize it:_

1. Answer the poll.
2. Post by stating your poll choice and expand on why.
3.

_examples might include:_

_A). (to write music)
-I write songs because *_*._

B). _(to play covers)
-I really like *’s music and have dedicated my life to playing it because _*.

C). (Purely to collect)_
_-I am a billionaire who appreciate the look of *____*._


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Purely to create music.

I used to paint and take pictures.
I like to record some aspect of my existence.
Was a truck part delivery man and found a CD case full of Johnny Cash / Willie Nelson greatest hits in the work truck. Started listening to them everyday for a while. Bought a book by Willie Nelson and read it and then decided to walk into L&M and buy a Fender FR50 resonator as my first guitar against the advice of every employee there.

6 years later, writing and recording music is pretty much all I aspire to do in my free time.

Zero desire to collect anything.

Learned some old covers purely to learn new chords but have zero desire to master or perform them.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I think I'm in the "all of the above" category. Playing guitar is enjoyment, keeping the brain working as I age, and good for my mental health. With the number of instruments I've acquired it's hard to argue there's not an element of "collecting", but it's more a collection based on what the object does than what it is (mostly) - so perhaps these are still tools.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

So there's something to play at my funeral.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I chose "Other" . . . My wife's been trying to get back my music room for years but she's not getting it. Unfortunately, woman live longer that men because of the stress they put on us so eventually she will win out but it's mine until then.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I want to partake, but there isn't one to sum me up. So, I guess "Other". 

I do create music, but I certainly don't just write/play my own stuff. And it ain't "pure" 
I do like the play covers, but not exclusively. 
I do like to collect, but I am by no means a "billionaire".


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

It makes me very happy and has for over 40 years!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

A. Purely to write music
Won't say purely but I use my gear/studio to write music and do recordings of original material or band rehearsals.
B. Purely to perform covers
Technically I have 2 bands right now. A Blues/R&B band which only plays covers and since last year before the pandemic I also have a duo of Vocals/Sax and guitar which we are expanding into a band as soon as we can start rehearsing. I'm actually looking for an upright bass player right now. My duo writes songs and also does covers too.
C. Purely to collect
Wouldn't say purely too. But I have so much gear that it is impossible to say I am not a 'collector' . And I admit some of my purchase were for the purpose of having the gear. But usually it is with the intent of using it for playing in a band or gigging.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Why am I here? Because most people I know don't want to talk about this stuff. 😂

I have a couple of friends that like to talk shop on occasion. But obviously not as much as I do.

Plus, it's a good outlet during a pandemic.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

I put purely to create music but it’s not the whole story. I’m guessing the pole is a little too black and white for most of us. I started out writing songs but wasn’t lucky enough to start touring and making money writing music. Started playing cover bars in my early 20’s. Then I sort of became a gear hound but it’s definitely not a “collection “. My gear has worth but none of it is particularly collectible. I just try to find the right fit for me. But.... if I had more disposable income I’d have more gear.


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

There's no one reason for me. I have my stuff to play the songs I like, to write new stuff and because I like collecting things... so I guess a combo of the three options.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Cups said:


> I put purely to create music but it’s not the whole story. I’m guessing the pole is a little too black and white for most of us. I started out writing songs but wasn’t lucky enough to start touring and making money writing music. Started playing cover bars in my early 20’s. Then I sort of became a gear hound but it’s definitely not a “collection “. My gear has worth but none of it is particularly collectible. I just try to find the right fit for me. But.... if I had more disposable income I’d have more gear.


It won’t let me edit the pole. But I tried to revise the explanation / preamble to reflect more of a general reason etc.

I thought I’d set up a thread like this in order to give folks a chance to say what their main reason for owning music equipment is.

I like to ask myself that question from time to time when I’m feeling stressed about the financial element of it all.

It helps remind me that there was a time when I owned none and was none the wiser.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Mine would be other or none of the above.

I own music equipment to make music.
Sometimes it's originals, sometimes it's covers, sometimes I play with other people.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Not "purely" for anything. I like to create, re-create, and perform. I also like to teach. And just owning decent gear (that I know how to use) gives me a level of satisfaction. A substantial portion of my music gear is PA and I enjoy doing sound for myself and others as well (also makes up a reasonable fraction of my gigging income). Finally, having music gear facilitates getting together with other musicians (some day) - which I see as distinct from the reasons already listed.

I would definitely add socializing, teaching, and tech-weenie to your list.


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

Write and record original music. Has been so for 25+ years. I do have a small collection of Canadian amps. I only need one or two, but I love the things. No plans to add to it though, and the rest is pretty lean and trim.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I build a lot of my own musical equipment. Given the grief it often produces, I sometimes wonder what would motivate me to subject myself to it. But I think my main motivations are to:
a) see if I can do it
b) understand how it works
c) be able to compare things at my leisure
d) make use of the materials I have
e) see if such-and-such is possible (I wonder if....)

My vintage stuff is just things I've stumbled across in one way or another.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

To create music and write songs, although now I have far more than what I need and I want to start selling off a lot of what I have once things calm down.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

I’m digging these shares.
Keep em comin!!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Can I say that I like to buy and try gear but mostly enjoy the Instagram likes from all the pictures I post?


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

mhammer said:


> Given the grief it often produces, I sometimes wonder what would motivate me to subject myself to it


This is particularly applicable to golf, and probably many other activities.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I picked other because the other choices were too stifling. I doubt anyone owns music gear for purely one reason.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

ZeroGravity,
Like marriages? (some here are thinking)


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

mhammer said:


> ZeroGravity,
> Like marriages? (some here are thinking)


I'm not brave enough to go there.....


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Some of it, I just like the look of.
I really dont need more than 1 Les paul, or any type of guitar really.
I could probably get away with owning 3-4 instead of multiples of that.

But its almost like collecting art for me (i dont have an eye for art).
Although as time goes by, I'd like to own fewer but higher end pieces.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

ZeroGravity said:


> I'm not brave enough to go there.....


Sometimes people ask "Are you brave, or just stupid?". I think the corollary is "Were you cowardly, or simply wise?"


----------



## Khorah (Apr 11, 2013)

Other - I love to make noise and I'm collecting this stuff to hopefully pass down to my kids if they so desire!


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Kerry Brown said:


> I picked other because the other choices were too stifling. I doubt anyone owns music gear for purely one reason.


Exactly. I picked other because there's no mention of owning gear to do studio or theatre work.


----------



## Rick in the Patch (Feb 28, 2021)

Purely to create music.
Not "purely," as sometimes I buy things I don't need to be able to create music, but I have made a living playing music for 40 years and "create" easily covers songwriting, performance, recording, improv and so it's the best answer for me. I have the "one of each" affliction, but have been getting rid of some of my stuff that doesn't get used often enough.


----------



## Foxycats (Dec 31, 2020)

I enjoy the pursuit of something better, and never being able to perfect it. First it was golf, now it is guitar/music. Lifelong hobbies are cool too.


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

Purely to dick around


----------



## Strung_Out (Sep 30, 2009)

Internet clout mostly. The odd time to actually play it...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Its necessary to to actually create music. 

[/Wisecrackmode]


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

Once upon a time I thought I was going to create music. Then I realized its work like everything else. That wasn't the biggest problem, I found that the people that were good enough to (studio) create music, and get paid for it, dont have enough time to hang and play with a hack like me. 

So, I decided I need to get better. I needed to learn other songs, not just rehash every 3 chord combo I can think of, and end up having the same jam with my buddies every time. 

Now, I am stuck, reasonably happy mind you, in the Learn Music category. Hopefully in the future if time allows I will go back and actually make a bunch of the songs I have written interesting. That said, I still have some nice gear, and have owned and sold some nice gear.... much nicer than any pro I know has had. So I cant complain.
C


----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

Well, there is no one "purely" answer that fits, but I do spend more time playing covers (at least I did before the pandemic).
I also use instruments to create and record original music, though I have no interest of playing it live.
There are a few instruments I own purely to collect, since I don't play them much but they are good investments and are more fun than stocks and bonds.
(Also, there was a missing option "To Maintain My Sanity")


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

I chose "Mainly for learning music".
I learned much about musical theory as I tried to understand melodic construction and song writing, but I am not devoted enough at it to actually write melodies and lyrics, though I sometimes tried and still dream to get back at it when I get my new man cave.
I never actually played covers as I do not sing ( I used to be the dissonant guy in the choir !), but I came to fingerstyle because I enjoy reproducing as well as carving my own renditions of reknowned melodies.
In addition, I learned much about acoustic guitars and the tender loving care they deserve. 
Above all these, music is my go to in less happy moments : Everybody should have a "space" to escape from daily life...


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

To play music.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

vadsy said:


> Can I say that I like to buy and try gear but mostly enjoy the Instagram likes from all the pictures I post?


I know people who have made entire humans beings for Instagram with zero intent of interacting with them otherwise. The baby is just a prop in their Indy faux folk art influencer “vybe”.

My buddies become common law partners with them. And they eat sardines out of a can while waiting for the city bus to take them to their job at the cannery.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I was thinking about how to respond to this one and I keep coming back to selfishness.

I buy guitars because I have always loved them. There's something about touching a guitar, whether I'm building or customizing one or playing it that I can't explain or describe, but it's a very soothing and comforting thing for me. Just having one in the room helps me.

The reason I have so many, is because I refuse to sell them for nothing and I don't buy guitars with resale value or really even monetary value in mind.

So, I'd rather keep them than sell them for whatever I can get.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

My main reason isn't there, so I chose Other

I own musical equipment--to play it.
--whether that's to create, play covers, write, learn, etc.
It encompasses all of it.


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

maybe refine the question so we're not talking about balance of playing vs collecting, recording vs performing, and original composition vs work by others all at the same time

do you have gear to use it, research it, return on investment, or just the joy of having it?

i don't have any music gear that wasn't intended to be used in live performance. even my audio interface was intended to record live performance. the point of making music is that someone besides the player hear it as far as I'm concerned. that doesn't mean i perform every day or even every week or that i'm exceptionally good at it but the intention is to use it in some sort of performance setting and i don't have any piece of gear that's never been used on a stage.

i occasionally record as a way of getting the word out or having evidence of a live event. The live event is the foundation. I have a musician relative who flips that around and would occasionally play live when necessary as a way to get the word out about a recording which is The Real Thing in his mind. We both sometimes record and sometimes play live but they are at opposite ends of the "I ... so that I can ..." connection. 

i used to teach a few lessons and it was surprising to me how many people said they had no intention of performing ever. the point of having and playing an instrument for them was personal in the privacy of their own room and no thought that anybody else would ever be part of the equation. i don't get that. 

a friend of my dad's collects musical instruments. doesn't play a thing, doesn't lend them out, doesn't keep them set up, isn't really a big music fan at all just thinks they look great. As far as he's concerned a violin is like a painting except you don't need to frame it. i don't get that either. 

j


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Sketchy Jeff said:


> i used to teach a few lessons and it was surprising to me how many people said they had no intention of performing ever. the point of having and playing an instrument for them was personal in the privacy of their own room and no thought that anybody else would ever be part of the equation. i don't get that.
> 
> a friend of my dad's collects musical instruments. doesn't play a thing, doesn't lend them out, doesn't keep them set up, isn't really a big music fan at all just thinks they look great. As far as he's concerned a violin is like a painting except you don't need to frame it. i don't get that either.


I don't get that either. One of the things that kept me going all these years is the enjoyment I get performing in front of people. Another one is getting the band to play one of the songs that I have collaborated with, with me providing the harmony, and hearing how it sounds with a full band.

The second one well, I guess they are just people who appreciate 'art'. The only thing about that is, they are depriving people who actually play guitar or instruments, from enjoying and playing those instruments.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

I use it to try and fill the pit of emotional emptiness. Surely the next purchase will be the one!


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

I selected 'create music' but have a very broad view of its range of content that spills over into other response categories. This really needs to be a multiple-multiple choice question!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

When I was 14, all I wanted was an instrument that I could take to my room (tent, yard, to be alone) unlike the piano that everyone in the household could hear played. No rockstar dreams, hell, no garage band dreams. A buddy persuaded me to jam, then join his little band. I loved jamming, but I didn’t know about that when I picked it up. By the time I left high school I wanted and got a regular band. All this to say that needs, wants, reasons, and influences can change. Nowadays I rarely perform but like to record, and for a long time my primary income has come from instruction. I hope to partially retire in two years, so my overall requirements/reasons will likely evolve further. So, from my first hand me down acoustic to large guitar and bass rigs to teaching gear to recording stuff it’s been a slow evolution. Maybe it ends with a single “cold dead hands” acoustic, who knows. Full circle.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Merlin said:


> Exactly. I picked other because there's no mention of owning gear to do studio or theatre work.


that’s why there is an other option.
Select other and then expand on it lol.


Kerry Brown said:


> I picked other because the other choices were too stifling. I doubt anyone owns music gear for purely one reason.


I think the only thing stifling people is the concept of selecting “other” and then being able to share anything that they’d like. 😜


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I got all of it to make music with; can’t think what else to do with music gear although I tossed a crappy classical guitar on a campfire once when I was drunk at Sibbald’s Point - it burned real good and made heat instead of music but not for very long.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

My intention in making this post was mainly to offer a thread for people to share their origin story about what “mostly” inspired people to own music equipment.

There is no judgment coming from me if soemone where to choose any of the above.

I personally enjoy reading about people’s journeys.
I suspect that we call do a bit of each, but we all deep down feel drawn more to one than the other.

What’s interesting about a poll that has limited options is that it forces us to actually think about which one describes us best at the moment and then expand on it to ourselves and then to others.

for me, there has been many times where I have to remind myself of why I own any music equipment in order to curb what people refer to as “gas” but what I truly think is a gut feeling that comes from a pretty dark part of our psyche. I’ve seen it before in people with gamblers remorse, a hug in a bottle and domestic abuse lol.

I think it’s interesting to examine the relationship between cause and effect in something that we find ourselves doing.

“Passion will often triumph over reason”
-Nietzsche 

_loses mind_


----------



## mnfrancis (May 24, 2010)

Always12AM Thanks for the interesting poll and has got me thinking.....

I am definitely a mixed bag answer like most

1) I picked up the guitar as I was inspired to play like my hero (Slash at the time) 
2) I continue to play guitar because I find it Zen and it adds a peaceful and enjoyable escape from my hectic work and family life. 
3) I play largely for myself and I would find it hard at this time to commit to playing in a band with a regular practice schedule 
4) My future goals are to come out of my shell and start to play for other people and perhaps in a performance setting - this will really be a challenge for me as it is not in my nature to do this without some discomfort and nerves 
5) I would love to create more music but I feel I lack the creativity, or I am just reluctant to "put myself out there" so I largely play other peoples songs
6) I collect gear because I love the look, the feel and the sound of it. I view it as artwork that I can feel and enjoy. I love to pick up a vintage guitar and think about all of the cool things that it must have seen and been through in it's lifetime. I think vintage gear is a tribute to the past and a simpler time
7) I also collect guitars and gear as a tribute to my heros. Stratocaster and Super Reverb for SRV, Les Paul and Marshall stack for Slash, Goldtop for Duanne Allman, Wah-Wah and Octavio + White Stratocaster for Hendrix, '52 Telecaster Replica with a humbucker and a tweed amp for Keith Richards etc, etc. I guess it allows me to be a "rock star" if only for an hour and in my own basement


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Always12AM said:


> My intention in making this post was mainly to offer a thread for people to share their origin story about what “mostly” inspired people to own music equipment.
> 
> ...


My "origin story" is very different from my current reasons for owning gear. 

Short version:
Playing music wasn't on my radar when a neighbour gave me a guitar left behind by her adult son when he moved out. Logically, my parents signed me up for lessons. It wasn't much of a guitar, but I actually practiced and my teacher recommended to my parents that they get me something decent, which they did - I don't know where they found the money. I couple of years later I came down with the rockin' pneumonia and started a band with some friends. We sucked. It was fun.

Maybe not so much different... I guess my reasons have broadened more than anything.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

mnfrancis said:


> Always12AM Thanks for the interesting poll and has got me thinking.....
> 
> I am definitely a mixed bag answer like most
> 
> ...


I can relate to a lot of that.
It’s nice to have an escape from mundane day to day and maintain some aspect of our imagination.
Thanks for the share.

I’m digin these responses.
I think it’s interesting to see where different people are at in their journey.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I own gear for a variety of reasons.

Create music
To record occasionally
To gig rarely
Calms me in times of anxiety
To jam for fun with others
To look at and admire
Because I've owned guitars for 47 years and can't imagine my life without it.

Probably other reasons but I can't think of them right now.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> I own gear for a variety of reasons.
> 
> Create music
> To record occasionally
> ...


Corb Lund has a song called "She's Never Not Had Horses". He wrote it when his mother had to close the family ranch so she could move into a retirement facility. She had to put down her last horse, that was old and unlikely to have any other destiny. Having grown up on a ranch, she said to Corb that she didn't know what she was going to do now, because she "had never NOT had horses".

For some of us, I think we feel that way about guitars. We may not have played them every single day, but they have always been there for us when we needed them.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Like old friends that we've now known longer than we didn't know them.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

bw66 said:


> My "origin story" is very different from my current reasons for owning gear.
> 
> Short version:
> Playing music wasn't on my radar when a neighbour gave me a guitar left behind by her adult son when he moved out. Logically, my parents signed me up for lessons. It wasn't much of a guitar, but I actually practiced and my teacher recommended to my parents that they get me something decent, which they did - I don't know where they found the money. I couple of years later I came down with the rockin' pneumonia and started a band with some friends. We sucked. It was fun.
> ...


I don't remember not wanting to play guitar--the desire was always there somewhere inside--and eventually it surfaced--and so I needed a guitar, etc.
And that never went away.


----------

